
The Dark Side of the Moon – The Psychopath Code - crasm
http://content.psychopathcode.com/chapter5.html#the-dark-side-of-the-moon
======
crasm
While the book is very much dramatic in tackling the subject of "psychopaths",
I submitted this mainly because there's a really awesome description of a
"healthy" workplace -- definitely something I'm going to keep an eye out for
on my next interview.

    
    
        ...
        - Your workplace is creative, and effective. Everyone
          brings problems and ideas to the table, and solves
          them without delay or fuss. There is a lot of chatter,
          and few meetings.
        ...
    

As opposed to an unhealthy one:

    
    
        ...
        - The coffee wakes you, and you find the energy to start
          on the report. Except, it's meeting time.  Everyone
          crowds into the meeting room. Planning time.  Always
          the same. Your mind goes back to sleep.
        ...

